# H Model on a 46 Schwinn frame



## Tim the Skid (Jun 22, 2021)

Brought this one home today to add to the herd. Mid production H motor (67808) on an early post war Schwinn frame. serial # (B 39847) ('46- '47?). Locking springer with original key, tapered kickstand, Packard badge. It needs a few small things to make it right, but it fires right up and runs strong. Interesting history of owners. I just got it out of the trailer, I'll post the story and some more pics in the next couple days.


----------



## Whizzerick (Jun 23, 2021)

As good as it gets. Persons 'King Comfort' saddle looks great.


----------

